# I&D of Vulvar Abscess and Sebaceous Cystectomy



## paynemedbill (May 1, 2013)

Good morning all.  I am trying to find a suitable CPT code for this procedure.  Op notes read as follows: "Examination under anesthesia revealed a right vulvar sebaceous cyst approximately 1x2cm...A Marcaine 2% underneath the cyst was injected prior to making the incision.  A #11 blade was used to make a 2cm vertical incision.  Two snaps were then used to slowly pick and dissect against the plane of the cyst wall.  The cyst wall was dissected and excised in usual fashion.  After excision of the cyst, a #3-0 Vicryl was used in a running stitch and a #4-0 Vicryl was used with 5 interrupted sutures over the skin."
Thank you in advance for any and all responses.


----------

